# Cooking chicken



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Boil it - white meat chicken. The dark meat is fattier. You don't want seasonings on the chicken. By boiling it you keep it bland enough that they still love the flavor and it's a nice treat in the food bowl.


----------



## Postman (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you. I have a follow up question....can I store the cooked chicken in a zip lock bag in the fridge for future use?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Postman said:


> What is the best/safest way to cook chicken for my 3 month old Pup? I want to mix it in with his dry food every once in a while. Thanks!


Be careful when adding things to a pups diet. Most kibble produced is a balanced diet. When you add things you upset the balance. That can be to the detriment of rapidly growing puppies.


----------



## Postman (Dec 31, 2017)

I just added very little to his dry food.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

As long as the chicken is securely wrapped and refrigerated it should keep for a few days.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Postman said:


> Thank you. I have a follow up question....can I store the cooked chicken in a zip lock bag in the fridge for future use?


Freezer. Chicken doesn't keep very long in the fridge. If cooked, then I wouldn't let it go longer than 2 days in the fridge.

I don't boil chicken - I fry it. But I use water instead of oil or butter.

Also, I do not put these into the kibble. Put something more attractive than kibble in with kibble and you create a picky eater. 

Feed separate. It doesn't hurt anything to replace meals with homecooked food from time to time. A 3 month old pup is going to be eating 3x a day anyway. The lunch meal can be something like chicken and rice or hamburger and rice or fish and potatoes. Fried cod (in water) typically is mild enough to not hurt anything.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I buy whatever chicken is on sale including whole chickens, so if it's smaller cuts I boil it, then remove skin & bones, but whole chickens go in the crock pot (no seasonings) with fresh carrots in the bottom of the pot so the chicken doesn't stick, again we remove the skin and bones, and when cooled I divide the meat up into freezer bags so I have single servings ready to go if I run out of their Stella & Chewy patties...The dogs love it, and they get the cooked carrots as a treat!!


----------

